# pro tracker



## shinerman77 (Feb 28, 2008)

I am looking at getting a boat at the end of the year. I am looking at the 175 or the 190 protrackers. My buddy has one and I think it is a good boat. The only thing I didn't like about his is that it was riveted not welded. Any body have any pros or cons on these boats?


----------



## pbw (Feb 28, 2008)

Have you looked at G3' boats?


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2008)

shinerman77 said:


> I am looking at getting a boat at the end of the year. I am looking at the 175 or the 190 protrackers. My buddy has one and I think it is a good boat. The only thing I didn't like about his is that it was riveted not welded. Any body have any pros or cons on these boats?



You have a link? Im not sure which one your looking at?


----------



## shinerman77 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jim here they are. First one is the 17 footer, second is the 19 footer

https://www.trackerboats.com/boat/index.cfm?boat=2833

https://www.trackerboats.com/boat/index.cfm?boat=2835

Took a look at the G3. It looks like a nice boat. I like that it is all welded but I couldn't find a price. Again I am looking for a 17'6" or a 19' boat.


----------



## Pont (Feb 29, 2008)

G3's are sweet boats! I think you might be happier with an all welded boat though. My suggestion is to look around at all other boats and take test drives in as much as possible. I looked for a long time before I found my boat. I am in an all welded Legendcraft with a 60/40 jet. If you are even in consideration for a jet, check out www.thejetdoctor.com. He specializes in them.


----------



## Jim (Feb 29, 2008)

shinerman77 said:


> I am looking at getting a boat at the end of the year. I am looking at the 175 or the 190 protrackers. My buddy has one and I think it is a good boat. The only thing I didn't like about his is that it was riveted not welded. Any body have any pros or cons on these boats?




Those are very popular boats! The ones made in the last 5 years or so are all welded. I'm not sure if your looking for new or used, but back in the day (I'm not sure what year) they were riveted.

Its nice that you could be into a new boat for less than $200 a month though..no headache, no worries.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 29, 2008)

Are there any certain price range your looking at? I'd say you could pick up a G3 Eagle 175 for the same or not much more than you could get a tracker 175 for. They've got a leftover 07' with a 90 on it priced at 15,995...and thats just they're regular price...not on sale or a special deal or anything. I just bought my boat last month and I wouldn't hesitate to buy another. 

Also, Are you definetly looking for a new boat, or are you open to used as well? You can find some good deals on newer used aluminum boats as well....People either decide they want something bigger, or a "nicer" fiberglass boat or whatever.


----------



## shinerman77 (Feb 29, 2008)

i would like a new boat but if a nice used one came along I would probably get it. I was looking in the price range of 15,000 to 18,000.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 29, 2008)

You shouldn't have any problem finding something you'd like then for that price. There is quite a bit to pick from. Thats what I did with my boat, Found an older couple that owned it and barely even used the boat and decided they wanted to buy a pontoon boat, so although my boat is 5 yrs old, its still like new...and I got it from a great price. 

Mine is a HP170...which are actually 17'4", and the HP's have a little wider bottom than the Eagles(56" compared to my 60") which i'm sure makes them a little more stable and I believe they are a slightly deeper as well. They also have HP180 which you could look at too if your wanting something a little longer. They've got Hp200's too, but you'd probably step over your price range with one of those. 

G3 also has their new Eagle 170's and 180 which have a 58" bottom compared to the last models which were a 56"....I believe these are the ones that are gonna be replacing the HP's, I think. They are discontinuing the HP's after 2009....I believe i'm telling you right. G3_Guy can tell you more about it as he is on their Pro Staff, so He could give you any info wanted on G3's.


----------



## rebg38 (Feb 29, 2008)

if you will look under specs/options on the site for that tracker, it will tell you that it is a welded hull


----------



## Jim (Feb 29, 2008)

Bubba said:


> You shouldn't have any problem finding something you'd like then for that price. There is quite a bit to pick from. Thats what I did with my boat, Found an older couple that owned it and barely even used the boat and decided they wanted to buy a pontoon boat, so although my boat is 5 yrs old, its still like new...and I got it from a great price.
> 
> Mine is a HP170...which are actually 17'4", and the HP's have a little wider bottom than the Eagles(56" compared to my 60") which i'm sure makes them a little more stable and I believe they are a slightly deeper as well. They also have HP180 which you could look at too if your wanting something a little longer. They've got Hp200's too, but you'd probably step over your price range with one of those.
> 
> G3 also has their new Eagle 170's and 180 which have a 58" bottom compared to the last models which were a 56"....I believe these are the ones that are gonna be replacing the HP's, I think. They are discontinuing the HP's after 2009....I believe i'm telling you right. G3_Guy can tell you more about it as he is on their Pro Staff, so He could give you any info wanted on G3's.




Keep it up man...I'm this close to trading my g3 in. I had some one offer me 6k for it and I said no. :wink:


----------



## Nickk (Feb 29, 2008)

Jim said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > You shouldn't have any problem finding something you'd like then for that price. There is quite a bit to pick from. Thats what I did with my boat, Found an older couple that owned it and barely even used the boat and decided they wanted to buy a pontoon boat, so although my boat is 5 yrs old, its still like new...and I got it from a great price.
> ...



I'll give you $6001.00


:lol:


----------



## Bubba (Feb 29, 2008)

Jim said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > You shouldn't have any problem finding something you'd like then for that price. There is quite a bit to pick from. Thats what I did with my boat, Found an older couple that owned it and barely even used the boat and decided they wanted to buy a pontoon boat, so although my boat is 5 yrs old, its still like new...and I got it from a great price.
> ...



Haha, Is that a good thing or a bad thing? Are you saying you kinda want to get rid of it, or upgrade to another G3?


----------



## Jim (Feb 29, 2008)

Bubba said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Bubba said:
> ...




Yes and Yes 8)


----------



## Bubba (Feb 29, 2008)

Jim said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, Is that a good thing or a bad thing? Are you saying you kinda want to get rid of it, or upgrade to another G3?
> ...



 Glad I could be of help. :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 1, 2008)

Speaking from experience as a previous owner of a Tracker, the PT175 and PT190 are welded hulls and good package deals. flounderhead on the site here has a 190 and I'm sure he'll add some input.


----------

